# Paramount+ Rebooting Tivo Stream during commercial breaks



## Chris Rickert (3 mo ago)

Does anyone else have issues with the Paramount+ app causing the Tivo Stream 4K to reboot during commercial breaks? I have had this issue with Paramount+ since I subscribed to them over 6 months ago. At first I had the Premium (no-commericals) plan and it still rebooted the Tivo where the commercials would have been.

It happens with every show I watch at least once per show. Sometimes when I try to restart the show, the app says "We are experiencing technical difficulties" and I won't be able to restart the show. It will happen even when I come back to a show later or another day and try to finish the show.

I just tried uninstall/reinstall the Paramount+ app but it still happened in the first commercial break.

This doesn't happen with other apps like Starz, Amazon, Netflix, Hulu. I have not had any of those reboot the Tivo.

It shouldn't be a bandwidth issue as we have Verizon Fios 1000mbps service.

Is this a Tivo issue or a Paramount+ issue.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm not sure what this would prove, probably nothing, but I'm curious if you can watch the same Paramount+ program via the Amazon app with/without the crashes. 

Are you using a DNS based add blocker?


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Chris Rickert said:


> Does anyone else have issues with the Paramount+ app causing the Tivo Stream 4K to reboot during commercial breaks? I have had this issue with Paramount+ since I subscribed to them over 6 months ago. At first I had the Premium (no-commericals) plan and it still rebooted the Tivo where the commercials would have been.


I just joined and installed the Paramount+ app and I watched about 3 SHO movies without any issue on my TiVo Stream 4K with ads.


----------



## Chris Rickert (3 mo ago)

oscarfish said:


> I'm not sure what this would prove, probably nothing, but I'm curious if you can watch the same Paramount+ program via the Amazon app with/without the crashes.
> 
> Are you using a DNS based add blocker?


I didn't know I could watch Paramount+ through the Amazon app? Wouldn't I have to subscribe through Amazon to do that?

I have been in contact with their tech support and sent them a bunch of information including my IP and such so hopefully they can figure out the issue. I got a vague reply that said they were aware of the problem and are working on a solution.

When I watched the other day, I only had one reboot and was able to watch an entire episode without rebooting! Probably a coincidence.


----------



## gkottner (Jun 5, 2010)

Chris Rickert said:


> I didn't know I could watch Paramount+ through the Amazon app? Wouldn't I have to subscribe through Amazon to do that?
> 
> I have been in contact with their tech support and sent them a bunch of information including my IP and such so hopefully they can figure out the issue. I got a vague reply that said they were aware of the problem and are working on a solution.
> 
> When I watched the other day, I only had one reboot and was able to watch an entire episode without rebooting! Probably a coincidence.


I had recently subscribed to Paramount+ through Amazon. The Amazon interface is nothing like the Paramount+ interface. There are none of the search options that exist in the real app. If you do not know that a show is on Paramount, you will never find it on Amazon version. This was a change from how it was in the past.

I second what @oscarfish said. When I was using a router based DNS ad blocker, I had all sorts of problems with Paramount+.


----------



## jmcmillan757 (Jan 1, 2009)

Paramount + did the same thing to my Samsung smart TV. So we have the beginning of a pattern?


----------



## jmcmillan757 (Jan 1, 2009)

Oops


----------



## Chris Rickert (3 mo ago)

After I contacted Paramount+ support and I gave them my technical info like IP address, versions of the app and device, etc, I've noticed it has gotten better. Yesterday I watched an ENTIRE SHOW and it didn't reboot! I watched a show last week and it only rebooted once. They haven't admitted it in the ticket but said they were aware and working on the issue so maybe they were able to fix it. I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Amphicar770 (Jan 12, 2017)

Rebooting on Paramount +


So, all seemed good with latest Android update until .... Was watchung "The Offer" on Paramount+. When iit goes to commercial about half way through,, BAM, the Tivo reboots. Restart and resume watching, same thing happens. Switched to Chromecast TV device, no issues there. Grrrrrrrrr!!!!!




www.tivocommunity.com





Issues like this and the constant unpairing of the remote led me to toss my 3 Streams in a drawer. Tivo seems to have abandoned its user base.


----------

